# Que pensez vous de l'apple tv MD199FD/A



## MEROU63 (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour
Je pense acheter l'apple tv MD199FD/A chez darty vous en pensez quoi ?
c'est un bon produit ? ou as t il un autre produit ?
c'est bien chez darty ?
merci par avance de votre réponse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

cette apple TV c'est le dernier ou un ancien ?


----------



## Oizo (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

En MD199 il y a deux références, le A1427 sorti en mars 2012 et le A1469, dernier modèle, sorti en mars 2013.


----------



## MEROU63 (27 Novembre 2014)

donc c'est lequel ? 2012 OU 2013 ?
possible de me répondre aussi au autres questions ?
merci


----------



## Oizo (27 Novembre 2014)

MEROU63 a dit:


> donc c'est lequel ? 2012 OU 2013 ?
> possible de me répondre aussi au autres questions ?
> merci



Ce n'est pas indiqué donc seul Darty pourra te répondre si c'est un 2012 ou 2013. Logiquement ça serait du 2013.

C'est un bon produit oui, après à voir ce que tu veux en faire. Le produit peut être bon mais ne pas correspondre à ton usage.


----------

